# 10 Gallon Rescape



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I've never shown my aquariums on here, so this is a first.
I've finally rescaped my tank into something a little more _decent_. This is probably my first true aquascape.
I hope you like it. 
*Before:*








*In-between:*








*After:*








*The inhabitants:*

















*And the flora:*








*Fauna:* _7 Hemigrammus erythrozonus, 5 Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi, 2 Otocinclus vittatus, and hundreds of Malaysian Trumpet snails_
*Flora:* _Ludwigia repens, Microsorum pteropus (2 varieties?), Vallisneria sp.?, Nymphaea sp. 'rubra', Taxiphyllum barbieri
_
More info on my blog↓↓↓↓
The ludwigia on the left looks awkward to me, would it be okay to trim it down and let it all grow in a little tight bush? How do I go about in doing it, do I do slope it off a bit...taller in the back, shorter in the front...or just a bushy lawn all along the front on the left? I want it to get enough light without obscuring the view of the vals. Also I want to get a bolivian ram as a centerpiece I've had them before in this tank with no problem, will this do?

Any suggestions, feel free to do so.


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

I think you've a good idea with trimming the ludwigia down to a tighter little hedge, I think the horizontal width is fine the way it is though. I'll let more experienced heads chime in on the trimming tips, though, I've never had ludwigia.

The vals look really cool. Nice work.
PS: I dig your super-fat glolight! Way to keep the fishies happy.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks...that thing about the glowlight made me laugh...I took the picture after feeding plus it's a female full of eggs.


----------



## fireman5214 (Mar 4, 2009)

what a nice large piece of driftwood, love the plants as well, overall nice setup


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks fireman5214.

*Update:*The Ludwigia is losing a lot of leaves...I'm assuming it's because they are adjusting after I moved them around...they will grow new leaves, right?


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

i think it looks much better. good job.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I want to transform this tank into something resembling a Dutch aquascape...but not follow all the rules...just be inspired by one. I want to keep the hardscape...I will be adding some plants...the part which I can't seem to make up my mind is the location of the Vallisneria, whether to keep it as it is (two plants facing each other in an arch) or whether to do it like in my drawing (just one plant across the back surface). Any suggestions or advice? Here's what I have in mind:

















1.Rotala rotundifolia
2.Ludwigia repens 
3.Hygrophila polysperma
4.Taxiphyllum barbieri (on driftwood)
5.Microsorum pteropus
6.Vallisneria sp.
7.Nymphaea sp. "rubra"
8.Bacopa caroliniana
9.Hygrophila sp. (willow leaf)
10.Hygrophila difformis
11.Echinodorus tenellus


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I really think you will be working against the nature of the plants to try to keep you #1 & 8 as foreground plants. Many of your choices are rather large varieties for a 10g tank. While it's possible, to get a thick rich dense branching affect you will have a lot of shading and it will just get too crowed, IMO.

I like your drawing. Perhaps you could achieve the same affect by choosing smaller plants that are very similar but sized for a 10g. IE. instead of #8 you could use Ludwigian senegalensis. (Check the plantfinder for subsitutions). That way you would be working with the nature of the plants. Your maintenance would be much less and you'd get the dense plant effect you need.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I was thinking about the same thing...whether to keep them that short or simply keep them growing at least halfway up the tank. For the Rotala rotundifolia I want to do a little experiment...I've read that you can train this plant to creep and make a carpet out of it...not sure if there's any truth to that though, never seen it done only with Hygros. Is it even possible? The Bacopa was just something I threw out there, so maybe not the best choice. Ludwigia senegalensis is a nice plant, if I can't find it I'll probably just fill in that space with more E. tenellus...and if I'm lucky Staurogyne will probably be the next best thing.

Thanks Tex Gal.


----------



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

if you rise the back I think it'll add more depth to your tank and make it less 2d staring at it straight on (face to face)


----------

